# My Cruising Report



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I decided to share with you guys, what my recent vacation was like, with some photos and videos. Prepare for a long post.

We spent 3 and a half weeks at sea, stopping in several marinas and in beautifull Culatra Island, (check on Earth Google, 37º 00' 23.85N 7º 48' 24.84W, where the family decided to create roots, so we would return there 3 times!!!! We did this after I arrived from Denver Colorado.

As soon as I arrived in Lisbon, Giulietta picked me up, we went home to get my clothes and we went straight to the boat, that was waiting for us in Vilmoura Marina, Algarve, Portugal.

This is a 360º movie shot from Giulietta the next day, while still in the marina, the day we left for our trip to Spain. (unfortunately for some reason I can't load the video, so I will post the link).

360º view around CLICK HERE

And this is the very moment we left the marina, Fred, as usual "drives"...what father would refuse that???










Once outside the marina, we started sailing and that day we reached 13,3 knots, which was pretty cool, later on, on a different day, we would do 15,4 for a while. I already posted that video.

See it here.



















Luis went to sleep, Giulietta got her book, Fred sailed, I enjoyed life, the family and the boat.

See here CLICK



















The wind was around 20 to 25knots from the SW, the swell was going East, so...time for record breaking!!

We had the cruising sails and were pulling the tender...still...lots of fun...I like my boat a lot..it sails good, and the mods to the keel and rudder proved to be right on the money...the boat is now very neutral and more responsive.



















*
Please, see the movie taken at the same time these photos were taken here, CLICK*










For a moment, I was going to fly the Spi, but Giulietta wanted a quiet calm ride, so we stayed with genoa and main only. I took the opportunity to test the boat after the mods made in June. Money well spent is all I can tell you.

That trip was for about 6 hours, Fred read his kids magazines....










Luis took the wheel also...gotta initiate these kids early don't you agree???










See Luis "driving" here.....CLICK

In Vilamoura, Luis wanted us to buy him a teddy cow (basically a Teddy bear in the bovine version  ), and that created several hi love moments within the family....has nothing to do with sailing but warms my heart, so suck it up...



















Finally we entered the canal that allows access to Culatra Island, this is a natural protected World Patrimony Wildlife reserve, where power boats are not allowed, but some sneak in...most visitors are sailboats, so this place is a sailor's heaven....we try to run the power boaters off. (just as a remark, and I would like to tell you this after reading about sea rays in the US...here in Portugal, power boaters have a lot of respect for sail boats and their captains, if you enter a confrontation with one, they normally are nice to the sailors, because they consider us the real sailors, so often when a power boater does something he should not, they normally do what we ask them to do, tested this 3 times this year, twice with boats anchoring to near and once because of noise).










If you look at the Culatra Island on google, you can see it is like a long stretch of sand, there are 3 anchoring zones. I normally anchor on the far East side of the island, where nature creates a 12 foot canal at low tide, that is 20 feet from land!!! at low tide, if you jump from the boat, and pass the edge of the deep part of the canal, you land with water up to your knee.

This picture shows how close to the shore we anchor, in that said canal of 12 feet. This one here is take at almost full tide, so the shore is farther. On low tide, the tender, attached to our stern, would be grounded, when the boat pointed north, as the sand bank is to the south. We can only anchor there at full moon days. The rest of the time we stay a little far out. This one bellow was when the mnoon allowed us to anchor there. Current here normally is 3 to 5 knots.










Any way, we passed the canal, that access the north side of the island and anchored here, see bellow



















Cam, Fred told me to load this photo for you...just to get on your nerves...why does he want to do that??










Culatra provides wonderfull sunsets and is very very quiet.










See the video here, CLICK

Some of our neighbours..photos taken after dark, hence the mast lights on...



















The day we arrived was a bit hard on me...I will tell you why...

half hour after we anchored, the wind that had been blowing steady 20 knots raised to 35 2 hours before we arrived.

A Spanish Beneteau 361 that arrived around 30 minutes after we arrived wanted to moor there, too. But the skipper, was the only one that knew how to sail, his gests were his wife on her first sailing trip, his cousin and her husband, never on a boat before and 5 young Spanis girls, that later made Fred's delight, as he spent more time on their boat than in ours...

Anyway, in one of the attempts to anchor, his anchor tangled with another boat's anchor, so badly that I had to go on the other boat, with the son of the owner that was just using the boat to sleep at the island (he's the one doiing the para-sail in the photo). Took us 3 and half hours to release the boats, with 4 knot currents, and wind gusting 35 sometimes...by the time we finshed, I was exhausted...anyway, the Spanish guy was very appreciative and gave me a bottle of Spanish Rioja wine, that I drank with Giulietta that night....we became friends, and Fred was never seen again after finding all those pretty "muchachas" in the Benetau....  

The next day, the wind died completely, so we went to the far east end of the island, what we call the "caribbean", so we get some beach, Sun, see some dolphins (never saw them this year), and Luis could play in the puddles.

SURPRIZE!!! Luis loved riding the tender, he would stand up in the bow, grab the ropes and jump up and down doing huuuu-huuuuu!!!!!
I think he's a natural also...




























The following photos show the beach and sand banks that are dry at low tide, where fish, shells etc are very abundant, and altough a natural reserve, all animals caught by hand are allowed to be caught....fare enough...Fred and Giulietta got us some nice dinner sea food...sorry I don't know the name...mussels??

Luis loved the beach...




























Giulietta and Fred catching sea food dinner....










far away....that is where the best shells are...










while I looked after little Luis....a pattern thru out our time together....










Luis played in the puddles and found one with a little fish...he tried for 1 hour to catch it!!



















Luckily Giulietta and Fred caught almost 3 pounds of these fellas here bellow and we had a nice dinner, as she cooks them fried in Oilve oil, garlic, parsley and other spices...gourmet indeed..otherwise, if we had to relly on Luis to feed us we would starve...



















Then....

a freind of mine showed up with this very very interesting boat, its called a Patin de Cataluña, from Spain. Its a narrow beam catamaran with no rudder, and a mast with rake adjusted by a direct line.

PATIN
You steer with mast rake, as you have a line that pulls the mast forward and backwards, the main sheet, your weight in the pontoons, and a trick...you dip your foot in the water to help turn.

And here

...this is so cool I want one...I sailed in that for 3 days...I want to start racing them in Portugal if I can get some friends to buy a few...

Let me tell you...you're not a sailor until you can do a racing triangle with one...I fell 3 times in 3 days sailing it...but because you keep the sheet in your hand you pull yourself back fast...I don't care who you are or waht you sail, get one of these and we'll talk....what a blast, and it makes you a sailor...guaranteed.




























By day 2 I was seating down, and lifted the pontoon...I WANT ONE!!!!!!

THEN....

I don't know if you know but the TP52 circuit "moved" to Europe, where thanks to the support of King Carlos of Spain, it is now the hottest race in the World...guess what, my friends that crew the TP52, the ones that built my boat...were 3 hours away from us, in Portimão...we moved there to see the races...its now called the MEDCUP....with a race hosted in my country

We left Culatra and headed West to Portimão...stoping in Viloamoura for water and fruit..










On the way out of Culatra we saw this....its a HP isn't it??










The day we left Culatra, we sailed quietly at 8 knots, going against the swell, and this was the ambiance aboard...relaxed, uncared...just good time...see the video here CLICK

Anyway we headed for Portimão to see some of the races...my friends got with us the day we arrived and we had a small party...

We were there for a few of the races, we were docked in the same pier, as they were..I was in heaven....the whole fleet of MEDCUP TP52's there just for me....




























SEE THEM LIVE HERE...

Then, after Portimão, we headed East again, where my brother slept wit us at the marina...

my niece here with my kids...










The time was nice, we had fun, the next day, by popular demand....we went to Culatra again!!

I took this priceless photo....I will never forget this...the wind was calm, we were only doing 6 knots, so I slept, and so did Luis...by then he found a favorite place to be....God bless him...(nothe he is thethered).










Giulietta and Fred caught some Sun in the deck...I cooked that day...










While Luis did what he does best after eating ****ting and making noise...










And Fred and Giulietta caught some more sea breeze and sun...










ALL I HAVE TO TELL YOU IS LIFE IS GOOD...

This one is for you TOM!!!!










More Culatra, beach and sea shells, while I looked after Luis...














































Then....we left to Spain....

See the video here..note the hughe wave on second 38

Then...out of the blue....the weather forecast was for slight bad weather to the North of Portugal...mainly interior...yeah right!!!

We were hit by a squal with winds gusting 55-65knots, we "rolled the cloth" and run for shelter...we anchored further east of Culatra....spent a whole day watching boats get grounded 3 boats washed ashore...rained sideways like I have never seen...

Giulietta kept firm, thanks to my Tandem anchor technique (I know I know...Rocna is better)....





































We spent the day watching movies and I repaired a few things...my kids insist on using my hat...go figure why...




























Then we went back to Culatra...Spain was cancelled due to time constraints...

We sailed back...quiet sailing after the storm...see video here CLICK

Anyway... I prefer culatra to Spain any way...we'll go there next year... 

Back in Culatra I took these photos of my boat....



























































































MY 2 FAVORITE BUTTS!!! (hope she doesn't read this!!!)










Then a few days later...time to return....

We left Culatra in a GRAND MANNER...

wing on wing....Fred driving...he logged almost as many miles as I did....we rarely used the Auto Alex...



















I had time to teach Fred a lot about sailing a big boat dead downwind.










*Here is the Video of that wing on wing....note the tell tales in shrouds...we're doing wind speed.*
Fred did his favorite sport and activity on the boat when the wind is calm....BOOM FLYING



















See video here CLICK

We went to shore once or twice...this is Freds favorite sailing method on ground.... while I look after Luis...as usual....



















We did some excellent sailing...broke some speed records with cruising sails...










The big one...










Fred had a blast....










He got his feet wet....on lee side....










See Video here CLICK

I had some relaxing moments....










Fred some really fast times....he will never forget..I think he's a good sailor...










A lot of bow off surfing...










While I was with the TP52 friends, I received the foot rests/supports for my boat, made out of CF by the builder of my boat...I like them, and its much more confortable now...I can remove them should I want to...they are handy at 30º heel.




























Some good moments we shared in this cruise...unforgettable ones...many I will not share....

Here a few more...




























PRICELESS!!!!!




























BY THE WAY...thanks to who ever gave me this idea....worked perfect!!! Who was it?

Thanks










Well lik all things, good times have an end...this one was no exception....

*Here is the final video...going back to Vilamoura last monday...I am in canada now, for 9 days....but am going back to finish our time at sea...CLICK*

This year we extended the cruising till 1st of November...

Then...Giulietta will be stripped of her "cruising" clothes, the lazy bag, oven, refrigerator, TV, dodger, beds etc...will all come off...she will go home to cascais..and will serve he other purpose....the one she was built for.

She will be re-measured, and re-weighted after the keel mods, and a new ratring will be given....the serious racing is starting soon, by the end of the year...next year...in June...she will return to cruising....

As for me...once racing starts, I will not be here as often as I was...but from February till May...I'm a Sailneter, just like you....

Thanks

Alex, Giulietta, Fred and Luis....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu,
Wow!!! Fantastic photos! You are one lucky old fart!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

awesome alex! better than what most of us were doing. thx for sharing


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Good narative. I like the videos, and thought the pictures looked really nice. Your brother has a good looking family too. Thanks for shareing. Hope you get to go back home soon.


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, Great Pictures! Looks like you all had a wonderful trip. Life just doesn't get much better.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Great post... I also think you broke the record for the longest single post.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And the longest one to open, but worth it.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I felt the love of family and of sailing, great post.

Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are one lucky guy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm a little curious about this pic. pliers a lighter and who knows whats in your fingers


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Luis had pulled a button of the sofa seat...I had to fix it with nylon line, hence the lighter, and bend the buton pin to accomodate the line, hence the pliers.

In my hand..the button....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Finestkind, Giu!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Luis had pulled a button of the sofa seat...I had to fix it with nylon line, hence the lighter, and bend the buton pin to accomodate the line, hence the pliers.
> 
> In my hand..the button....


Okay, ill buy it this time


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Hey Giu!!*

Great trip report! Enjoyed it. Tell Fred I like this one of him better!!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Alex
Go to the fabric store and buy a small amount of fake fur, with the longest hair you can find, about a 1/2" to 3/4" long (12 to 18mm). Glue it or tape it over the microphone of your video camera. This will attenuate the wind noise substantially. Make sure you cover the entire mic grill, which is probably 3 dimensional. I see you are good with sewing so this should be an easy project. You will like the results.
Ed


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu—

You need a haircut...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautiful post, Giu--you sound like a happy papa and husband. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> You need a haircut...


Nahh...its my new look!!! Long haired old fart....

Get used to it....by the way...what would you rather do, cut the hair or go sailing???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Beautiful post, Giu--you sound like a happy papa and husband. Thanks for sharing.


Hi DJ..I don't sound...I am....

I thank God everyday for everything.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Hi DJ..I don't sound...I am....
> 
> I thank God everyday for everything.


 Then we share a philosophy of gratitude--now if I can only teach my daughter to be the same way, I will have done something useful in this world.

Welcome back by the way.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Then we share a philosophy of gratitude--now if I can only teach my daughter to be the same way, I will have done something useful in this world.
> 
> Welcome back by the way.


She will learn, if you lead by example...mine did..and she will adapt to prevailing conditions..

let me tell you a story that happened yesterday.

As you know Fred is not doing too good in the Nationals. So me and my wife were worried that he might be sad, discouraged, or even frustrated with sailing...

So this morning, when I woke up, I called home to find out how his races went today, my wife told me he wasn't better placed than yesterday, which made me sad...worried, I asked her, how he was feeling and what his moral was...

She said he had told her that he was having one of the best times of his life, he had his freinds, he was having a great time, they were all playing together and that he had said this:

"I know I can't win against the other kids, so I am looking at the girls, and sailing with them"...

We laughed, because she told me he had become very friendly with the girl that was 20th yesterday, and today she sailed with him towards the end of the pack....

See in his eyes...he's already gratefull


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow - those pictures are great. Thanks for posting them. Your boat is almost as beautiful as your family. Shame you had to throw in the pictures of you 

I should thank you though - your pictures and description made the trip sound so good when I showed them to the woman, she actually started talking about chartering a boat somewhere nice.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

byrondv said:


> your pictures and description made the trip sound so good when I showed them to the woman, she actually started talking about chartering a boat somewhere nice.


Tell your wife that she can actually visit Portugal and I can help you get a cheap charter, and you can go exactly where I was (which is where I go every year since 1979).

I have a friend that charters Bavarias and Beneteau and can get you a large discount. You need to know how to sail (and here the wind blows) and hold at least a basic skipper licence.

The south of Portugal is absolutely gorgeous...besides, if you do...I will take you for a ride in my boat...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> She will learn, if you lead by example...mine did..and she will adapt to prevailing conditions..
> 
> let me tell you a story that happened yesterday.
> 
> ...


 That's awesome! And having my kids (my son is 19 months) learn from both my husband's and my example is a big reason we are home schooling them--I'm getting pretty excited about this year with Hannah--she's ready to learn, that's for sure. Kids are just fantastic--I think we have more to learn from them sometimes than they do from us.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Good one A, thanks for the post.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

tdw said:


> Good one A, thanks for the post.


Ditto.............


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful essay. Thanks for doing it and sharing it with us. It's like we were there with you.

We just returned from 8 days of cruising and had more temperate weather but we had one awesome sail from Woods Hole to Newport in something like 5 hours hook to hook.

What sort of video camera are you using by the way?

jef
sv shiva


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

The shellfish are pippis in NZ and Australia. Mussels are bigger and black/green.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Mighty nice --*

Alex --

Beautiful family, fabulous boat, gorgeous cruising grounds. Mighty nice.

I just want you to know that I'm available for adoption. I don't know that I can steer as well as Fred, but maybe he could give me a couple pointers.

Regards,

Kurt


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Would only take me a few minutes... I'd shave your head...so you could look like some of us... 


Giulietta said:


> Nahh...its my new look!!! Long haired old fart....
> 
> Get used to it....by the way...what would you rather do, cut the hair or go sailing???


BTW, What's up with the T-shirts... I don't see a single dress shirt in any of the photos... I think your time in America has corrupted your European sensibilities...


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

What boat is that?


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice post! Thanks for sharing. There is nothing better than sailing and family, especially together.... I can't wait to get that going again....

I see the dodger came in handy..... but I missed the pics of the BBQ... Do you store it in one of the cockpit lockers when not in use???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta is a custom 40' racer/cruiser. There are a few threads about the building of her, along with more photos than you'l probably want to see.. 

A couple of links to threads to start you off...: LINK LINK


Rockter said:


> What boat is that?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice stuff, Alex. Looks like you got the wind we didn't get in June (as you'll recall we only made 11 knots or so briefly when we rounded Sagres...and that didn't last very long).

I'm showing those videos to my son, who turned 6 last week, and is very interested in seeing Fred steer a 40 footer, and who thought the "ghost steering" joke was very funny. He is also quite intrigued by the idea that Fred races his own Optimist, because he can only identify two boats easily: Sharks, because of the shark logo on the sail, and Optimists, because they don't look like any other training boat. I am going to try to get him into junior sailing next summer...you are supposed to be seven years old, but if he's 6 years and 10 months old in June, I think he'll be fine.

Unfortunately, he is confused now by the apparent fact that Portuguese people speak English in Portugal when they are sailing and Portuguese in Toronto when they are shopping!

(For those who don't know, I live in a strongly Portuguese immigrant neighbourhood in Toronto...which made for an odd time in Portugal, because more people seem to speak English there than here...)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Very nice stuff, Alex. Looks like you got the wind we didn't get in June (as you'll recall we only made 11 knots or so briefly when we rounded Sagres...and that didn't last very long).
> 
> I'm showing those videos to my son, who turned 6 last week, and is very interested in seeing Fred steer a 40 footer, and who thought the "ghost steering" joke was very funny. He is also quite intrigued by the idea that Fred races his own Optimist, because he can only identify two boats easily: Sharks, because of the shark logo on the sail, and Optimists, because they don't look like any other training boat. I am going to try to get him into junior sailing next summer...you are supposed to be seven years old, but if he's 6 years and 10 months old in June, I think he'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Marc, not only the wind, but the swell also...perfect conditions...and amazingly as ususal, during that time, Cascais had no wind...

Fred Started the Optis at 6 1/2, worked fine, but he couldn't tie the sail...

The English words are on a first few videos of Fred that was intially made to be sent to CD and his kids, but some got deleted, and appear here and there for that same reason. Otherwise we speak Portuguese all the time as you know. By the way, the word surfing is also used in Portuguese for surfing.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta,

Thanks for the nice account of your summer cruise. Great photos, beautiful boat and family too. Clearly Portugal has much to offer, and it's interesting to hear that charter boats are available. You are a highly effective ambassador for your country!

Say, could you tell us a little more about the Patins. I understand how they sail without a rudder (much like a sailboard, plus the foot dragging). What I'd be curiuos to know is what materials are they constructed of, are they home built or production boats, are plans available, etc? Do you have any videos of the Patins sailing? They do look to be a lot of fun and challenging to sail. Any additional info would be appreciated.


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

a really nice summer-trip and post!! 
until now i only visited portugal by car - but i promise, next time i'll sail!! 
you should get paid by the portugal tourist office for such photos!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Alex, 
Beautiful photos of your sailing vacation with an equally handsome family. You should be proud enough to post such a detailed cruise report - nicely done and welcome back to the wacko asylum.

I just came home from another extended weekend of solo-sailing (wife's still away), so, missed all the Giu-roasting hoopla . . . have to confess though, I submitted an entry in CD's Photoshop contest, but fortunately for me, not a winner.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I have a friend that charters Bavarias and Beneteau and can get you a large discount. You need to know how to sail (and here the wind blows) and hold at least a basic skipper licence.


Skipper license? Is this something official or will ASA sailing courses cover this?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know what the ASA entitles you as farn as certification, but most EU countries require you to have a sailing or boating driving licence.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great photos and videos Alex! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I don't know what the ASA entitles you as farn as certification, but most EU countries require you to have a sailing or boating driving licence.


I think (but don't know for sure) that the USCG "six pack" qualifies, as would the RYA Yachtmaster. I can't find out if there's a Canadian international equivalent, and I can't take a U.S. qualification, but as I carry dual British/Canadian citizenship, I'll probably fly over next year to take the RYA Yachtmaster course.

It should come in handy for insurance purposes, and I've been meaning to get a new British passport (which is now in EU red instead of the old big blue ones), because there are places where it will be handier than a Canadian and it lasts ten years instead of Canada's five.

Argentina is not one of those places.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Argentina is not one of those places.


I'm sure Argentina would welcome you and your british passport with open arms... they need hostages...


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Alex, great post, you are a blessed man to have such a great family.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Great Post Alex, is it my imagination but everything you do seems to get bigger.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu, are there plans available for the Patins? Alex said he would build one for me if I wanted it--and they look like a lot of fun!


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice Alex, almost makes me regret participating in the "Great Alex Taunt"


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> Giu, are there plans available for the Patins? Alex said he would build one for me if I wanted it--and they look like a lot of fun!


Djevans, wooden boat did an article on building them a couple of years ago. You can buy a back issue here http://www.woodenboat.com/wbmag/index.html

Enter (Catamaran, patin) under the research listing and it will tell you what issue it was in. You can also ask around here for leads to plans http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

danjarch said:


> Djevans, wooden boat did an article on building them a couple of years ago. You can buy a back issue here http://www.woodenboat.com/wbmag/index.html
> 
> Enter (Catamaran, patin) under the research listing and it will tell you what issue it was in. You can also ask around here for leads to plans http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/


Thanks, Danjarch!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJ, can you sail already?

Are you aware that the patin has no rudders? Its a little harder to learn to sail in that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DJ-

The Patins is more like a catamaran version of a wind surfer than it is a regular sailboat. The patins doesn't have a rudder and the only way to really steer it is to shift your weight and the sail forward and aft...  Definitely not a boat to start sailing on as Giu has warned. 

Cool beastie though.

One thing that is nice about learning on a small dinghy is that you can steer them in much the same way, and learn a lot more about sail and boat balance than you would in a larger boat. Just lash the tiller on centerline and then play with the sail trim and boat balance, and you can actually get the boat do to figure eights... takes a while though.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> The Patins is more like a catamaran version of a wind surfer than it is a regular sailboat. The patins doesn't have a rudder and the only way to really steer it is to shift your weight and the sail forward and aft...


I was all depressed since I agreed to let my friend purchase me out of my half of the Hobie 16 we have (He is selling his "big" boat, so he needs something... plus I don't have to drag it off the beach come Fall). Now I just want one of these... *drools*

Wonder what people would think of it on the Hobie beach...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> DJ, can you sail already?
> 
> Are you aware that the patin has no rudders? Its a little harder to learn to sail in that.


Ummm, no. Mr. E says "There you go, wanting to do something that's out of your depth", implying that I bite off more than I can chew all the time. I like to think I just like challenges. (Realistically speaking though, Mr E is close to being right--don't tell him I said so)--maybe I will have him build a dinghy instead per SD's suggestion...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with occasionally biting off more than you can chew... but making a habit of it is a big mistake... Don't ask me how I know....  A nice small sailing dinghy that you can use as your big sailboat's tender would make a lot more sense than a Patins... 



DJEVANS said:


> Ummm, no. Mr. E says "There you go, wanting to do something that's out of your depth", implying that I bite off more than I can chew all the time. I like to think I just like challenges. (Realistically speaking though, Mr E is close to being right--don't tell him I said so)--maybe I will have him build a dinghy instead per SD's suggestion...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

I am very sorry I was away and just now read this. What an awesome account. You have done a great job writing it up and sharing it with everyone. I personally feel that those reading it will get a real feel for cruising with kids and a nice feel about the area. The pictures are great, the family perfect, and the boat looks awesome!!

WHat a great family!! We can't wait to meet you guys one day.

All the best,

Brian

PS I will drop you a PM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Nothing wrong with occasionally biting off more than you can chew... but making a habit of it is a big mistake... Don't ask me how I know....  A nice small sailing dinghy that you can use as your big sailboat's tender would make a lot more sense than a Patins...


Thank you for the advice--you too, Giulietta!


----------

